

Why Neo4j and Cypher beat SQL for analyzing code smells - felienne
http://www.airpair.com/neo4j/introduction-graph-databases

======
blt
Seems like the problem size is small and persistence is not required, so I'm
curious why you use a database at all. Is it more for the querying than the
storage? If you don't mind being Windows-specific, LINQ over raw C# objects
would be a (nice, simple) possibility. (I'm database-ignorant; trying to
learn, not criticize.)

------
golgappi
"When I started to develop this tool, I just used SQL, because it was the only
database I knew"

You may want to correct that.

~~~
th0br0
IMHO, it's kudos to her for being honest; but... PhD and now an AP? ... uhm...

~~~
ddddarti
The researcher in question is smart and an engaging speaker. I've had the
privilege of hearing her speak about spreadsheets, which was surprisingly
interesting.

Every day is a chance to learn something new.

------
kennybastani
Great post!

------
aerosmile
Interesting concept, should be turned into a SaaS!

